# concentrate percentages



## Hardtail1969 (20/1/17)

Hi guys,

So i have been playing around a while now, and was wondering, how do you decide how much of a concentrate to use in a juice.

Do you mix a test batch of just the concentrate with some pg/vg? 

Or is there a general rule of thumb say 5% in 30ml?

I find that making 30ml only to find that the flavours are muted is a bit of a time wasting exercise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/1/17)

I'm afraid this comes with experience and experimentation (note taking) - to find your own sweet spot...
For single flavour recipes, the best is to follow the average single use averages available on ELR and adjust up or down to find your preferred taste profile preference. When using this resource, type the name of your flavour and then look for the the highest number of recipes for that flavour. As per below example, there are many versions of Cap Sweet Strawberry as users can willy-nilly add flavours which leads to duplication. So in this example, follow the notes for the one with 70049 recipes as the notes and averages will be based on that sample vs the one above with only 4 comments.




Remember to always start low and work your way up (you can add but not take out). I generally use 10ml bottles to make tasters/experiment with new flavours. I use my old flavour concentrate bottles or you can pick 10ml bottles up at Wespack...

There is no average for flavours per se, as each manufacturer, category and profile is vastly different. A 5% Cap strawberry is completely different form a 5% INW strawberry - this comes from notes, research, recommendations, etc...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/1/17)

A recommendation for all new DIY vapers out there is to check out some of the youtube vids on flavour profiles. One that helped me a lot in the beginning was DIY or DIE (Wayne). He gives solid reviews on a lot of flavours and helps with percentages, etc. Take notes though as there is a lot of information being offered. The reviews he does is just suggestions, so if he says that for example TFA Strawberry can be used at percentages between 3-4% it does not mean you cannot try it at 5-6%, but do not go to 10% or such unless you do single flavour mix testing in a 10ml bottle or such. Note to the wise, and it is covered in most reviews, FA (Flavor Art) is strong, so almost never go over 2%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

